# Vertical Bowing poured concrete wall



## Shabadoo (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

My wife and I have an offer in on a house.  We haven't closed yet buy when I was looking at the basement.  A couple sections (appear to be seperatations about every 3 or 4 feet show some bowing but vertically and not horizontally (think toilet paper roll on it's end).  It seems a very small span to be caused by water pressure from the external soil.  Could moving forms during the pour (poured concrete) cause this bowing in a few of the sections.

There is about three vertical cracks about the foundation noted too, but not right on the bow.  Those appear to be < 1/8 (led to some surface effloresecene that will need to be addressed).

Any thoughts on the bowing?

thanks,


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome ShabaDoo:
Yes, the bowing could very well have come from poor concrete forms. If the walls had bowed since concrete placement they would probably show horizontal cracking, at least in one section. You could clean up the effloresence and use a good caulk in the cracks.
Also make sure the ground falls away from the walls for good drainage and gutters are in place and in good repair.
Glenn


----------



## Shabadoo (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Glenn,

The abrupt vertical bow all in the span of a couple 3 feet made me think of forms.  This house was built in 1978.

The grading appears to be pretty nice actually but I'll have to move in first to see how the gutters and drains appear to be functioning, I guess.


----------

